# Andre Miller fails conditioning drill in Portland



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm dying laughing over here.



> Blazers coach Nate McMillan gives a conditioning drill that requires players to run the length of the court and back five times within a certain amount of time. The Oregonian reports point guard Andre Miller was the only Blazer with a guaranteed contract who didn't pass the drill Tuesday night, while Steve Blake, Travis Outlaw and Greg Oden recorded notable times.
> 
> Miller's punishment, according to the newspaper is a seven day, 30-minute detention with strength and conditioning coach Bobby Medina.


LINK

Kudos to the guys over at Libertyballers.com for finding this.

Not only this but also he's being standoffish especially after finding he's coming off the bench. I'm happy he's gone, but this makes me even happier. He's going to submarine that team.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> Not only this but also he's being standoffish especially after finding he's coming off the bench. I'm happy he's gone, but this makes me even happier. He's going to submarine that team.


I think it will take more than him to submarine that team.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Blazers are already at a disadvantage because they have a crappy coach. Adding a surly PG that thinks he is a far better than he really is won't help matters.

I wasn't a big fan of adding AI to the Nuggets, but I would have gladly taken almost any player to get rid of Dre.


----------

